
Show HN: Sagefy – learn anything, adapted for you. Free - sagefy
https://sagefy.org
======
IloveHN84
How do they earn money? Is it GDPR compliant? Will my data be sold to
disheartened companies?

~~~
sagefy
Hey, founder of Sagefy here. Thanks for the reply :)

Currently Sagefy is a side project, so there's no income to speak of. There's
some ideas I've had around potential revenue streams, but I want to avoid
needless tracking, third party advertising, and pay walls. It's a ways down
the road regardless.

I'm not a lawyer so I can't speak to GDPR, but there's a list of everything
its currently using: [https://docs.sagefy.org/technology-
stack](https://docs.sagefy.org/technology-stack)

Sagefy does not sell or rent data.
[https://sagefy.org/terms](https://sagefy.org/terms)

